# Wooden ladders vs fiberglass



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone else prefer the old school wooden ladders ? 

I know the fiberglass are lighter, but I think the wood ones are more stable. A fiberglass ladder will throw you if it isn't perfectly set up and situated.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most pipefitters use wood because of their higher weight-carrying rating.


But, I'm an idiot and use aluminum ladders.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

The ones I own are class 1A Industrial rated wooden ladders; I have a 6, 8, and 10 foot ladder each.. most contractor provided ladders are fiberglass lately.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Ampere said:


> A fiberglass ladder will throw you if it isn't perfectly set up and situated.


Buy better quality fiberglass ladders.

I find this brand very good.

http://www.greenbullladder.com/series2032.php

Weight rating of 375.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Buy better quality fiberglass ladders.
> 
> I find this brand very good.
> 
> ...


Well.. As I was saying, I own wooden ladders.

The fiberglass ladders I wind up having to use are purchased by the contractor.. They typically don't consult me before making tool and equipment purchases.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Ampere said:


> Well.. As I was saying, I own wooden ladders.
> 
> The fiberglass ladders I wind up having to use are purchased by the contractor.. They typically don't consult me before making tool and equipment purchases.



Oh I suppose I should have known all that by mental telepathy, I will need to work on that.

Sorry I tried to provide some help.

So back to the question ...



Ampere said:


> Does anyone else prefer the old school wooden ladders ?



I am sure some do, I do not. 


I prefer a 'new school' fiberglass ladder of high quality. I don't like any ladders that can throw me off and those come types can be found in any material, wood, aluminum or fiberglass.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Ampere said:


> Does anyone else prefer the old school wooden ladders ?


No. They suck. 

Old geezers and weirdos use wooden ladders. Pros use fiberglass.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh I suppose I should have known all that by mental telepathy, I will need to work on that.
> 
> Sorry I tried to provide some help.


Not a problem.. I've used several, including the one you listed.. just generally speaking, wooden ladders have been more stable in my experience.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Get taller helpers and the point is moot.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Get taller helpers and the point is moot.:jester:



Or you could wear high heels.



I haven't seen wood ladders in the stores and supply houses for years.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> No. They suck.
> 
> Old geezers and weirdos use wooden ladders. Pros use fiberglass.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I would love to pull a wet 8 footer of the top of my van.....:laughing: and drag it through a customers home...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> :laughing::laughing: I would love to pull a wet 8 footer of the top of my van.....:laughing: and drag it through a customers home...



When it's 30 below.







And it snowed 28" last night.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: I would love to pull a wet 8 footer of the top of my van.....:laughing: and drag it through a customers home...


I work industrial and commercial; I don't have to worry about anyone's house.
Most the high work is on a Genie scissor lift anyway.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My shorter ladders are all wooden, and I prefer it that way. For the weight to sturdiness ratio, I happen to like wood ladders the best. 10 foot and higher, I'm on fiberglass. The tall ladders you move much less often than 6's and 8's, so that's why my 4, 5, 6, and 8 footers are mostly all wood.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I feel perfectly stable on a good fiberglass ladder but I guess its ok if your a retro bate.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I feel perfectly stable on a good fiberglass ladder but I guess its ok if your a retro bate.


I had a wooden ladder out a few weeks ago in an office, and a man commented, "boy, that's an oldie". That ladder wasn't even 2 years old. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Badger Bob said:


> Mr bob badger has no idea what he is babbling about


...........
:yawn:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't even think they made wooden ladders anymore. The only guys down here that use wooden steps are the really old blokes that should have retired years ago, or the really old blokes that did retire but have since made a not so successful comeback.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never liked wooden ladders, they rock back and forth too much. After some use, they rock further, then further. I worry that one day they will just keep going all the way over.

I like 300lb. rated fiberglass ladders. As long as you take the extra second to make sure all 4 legs are flat on the ground, it's the most sturdy ladder platform, in my opinion.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd never touch a wooden ladder again, to many bad memories of a wet double side 14' A frame wooden ladder. I still have nightmares. I love my fiberglass 4'.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Buy better quality fiberglass ladders.
> 
> I find this brand very good.
> 
> ...



I get these through DriveKore. They actually Lifetime Warrenty these ladders, well worth the price.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

wooden ladders s*ck, I'm scared to death on them.
you want safety, buy double sided and get your workout included lugging that sh*t around.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

wooden three leg red top ladders is the only way to go:thumbsup:
double edge sword three legs and wooden, lol


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of the Little Giant ladders. We use one of their adjustable 3-legged models that can be set for 5/6/7/8 feet heights and having a single leg at the back makes it easy to fit closer to the wall when working in a corner area. Not a light ladder but it takes the place of two ladders and the single foot is handier than you might imagine.


----------

